# Where to get parts



## Mower man (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a 317 John deere with a Kohler engine and looking for the best online place to buy from I just bought it and needs a carburetor and a coil thank


----------



## tibadoe (Jan 1, 2021)

Could try www.jackssmallengines.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That 317 is probably running the old KT17 Horizontal shaft Kohler. It looks a lot the Magnum Kohlers, but there are some differences. The good news is there are plenty of parts still available and you can usually find the on Amazon, or E-bay. 

They are two different version of the KT17. Series I & Series II. The Series II's came out in 1982. There should be a decal on the blower housing that gives you the Series. Aftermarket carb will run $20-$25. Coil is kind of an odd ball with two spark plug leads. It will run $35-$40


----------

